# On Shootin' Revolver vs. Autos.............



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Now, most of ya'll know I'm a revolver man, and have been for over fifty years. But I'm not without experience with the auto pistols. And, every once in awhile I'll shoot an autoloader, just for the experience. Some folks say they can shoot an auto better than a revolver, and that's true, especially if you practice more with it.

But, for me, an auto loader is distracting. Shot a genuine Luger P-08 recently, a little 9mm thing. First thing I notice is how muzzle light it is. Then, upon firing, the unusual recoil impulses. There is the first punch as the cartridge fires, followed by the second milder punch as the recoiling parts stop their rearward movement, and the slightest jolt as the gun returns to battery. Now this all happens very quickly, but noticable, to me, none the less. And, in the muzzle flash, there is the image of the gun with its parts in disarray, with the clatter of my brass bouncing around me.

These impulses are minimized with the revolver, with only the thump of the gun in recoil. The hammer bounce is nil, if at all present. True, flash is more obvious, especially out to the sides. But sending that bullet down range and hearing the clang against steel, or seeing a water filled jug explode, is a satisfying experience to me. So, too, is having my precious brass dropped into the palm of my hand.

Just for sheer pleasure of shooting a target at great distance, I'll stick with my revolvers.

Bob Wright


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

... but I like to see if I can keep at least three empty cases in the air at a times and run off 15-17 rounds in a fury of hot lead!

To each, his own pleasure... :smt033

To agree with you though, Bob, I'm soon to be acquiring a big ole' Smith and Wesson... AFTER I buy a reloading set-up so I can better afford my brass-showers and lead-curtains...

I just love shooting them all, from my little mouse that roars (Kel-Tec P-3AT), to my former 44Mag 29-2...

JeffWard


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Ohhh I love me some revolver fun. I used to shoot "Gunfighter Class" in Cowboy Action. That's a hoot! Getting my left hand to be half as decent as my right was a long long process.

I too like to put some lead in the air with auto's though. I can keep 4 chunks of brass in the air while still hitting two targets set apart by about 4 feet. I've got a video of it somewhere on here, I'll post it again if ya wanna count the brass in the air, it's kinda fun.

Revolvers will always have a special place with me, I grew up shooting them and transitioned to autos around 18 years old. I've currently got a Ruger Vaquero. I sold off my Cimmaron's. I shoulda kept the birdshead, it was one sweet pistol.

Zhur


----------



## Hooligan John (Nov 21, 2008)

Got a Dan Wesson - Monsoon built 357. Haven't shot it yet but am excited to try it out. Revolvers just have that nostalgia about them.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Bob, I too likes me my wheel guns.

But ifen you have some of them there bottom feeders you can't stomach anymore, well you just go right ahead an send em to me.:smt033


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

The ability to shoot revolvers effectively adds an important dimension to one's shooting skills. Revolvers seem to have evolved into the premier hunting and field protection side arms, and I think they are unmatched in that arena. They function reliably in powerful calibers and long ranges, and provide genuine stopping power at close ranges. 

Small revolvers are still some of the best concealment weapons, again due to caliber and reliablity. I am one of those who "swear by" the 1911 in 45 ACP for self defense, but I would not want to be without a .357 or bigger caliber revolver. When I am walking around here at night and I start getting the "willies" about cougars, javelinas and rabid coyotes, I stick my Model 65 .357 in my pocket.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Now, as I said, I'm no virgin with the auto pistol. Best one I ever had was a Colt Gold Cup .45 ACP. Information packed with the gun was that it was set up to fire hardball and had a polished ramp.

This gun was big medicine for crows out to about seventy-five yards, using Winchester Silvertips. Never tried it on anything larger nor further out. Gut feeling was seventy-five yards max for this pistol. Worked up a dandy .45 ACP load, but Accurate Arms rep advised me to keep this load for revolvers only.

Used a borrowed Llama .38 Super on ground squirrels to good measure. This a 1950s vintage M1911 copy, which was a pretty fair copy of the Colt of the time.

But, as I've stated, I'll continue to stick with the revolver, especially when its one of my much worked over Ruger single actions.

Bob Wright


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Bob Wright said:


> ...., especially when its one of my much worked over Ruger single actions.
> 
> Bob Wright


:drooling::drooling::target:

Bob, I am not fussy. I like them that goes bang. Like the autos more for carry, but for pure fun shooting. I like revolvers a lot. and ruger single actions (have 3) ALMOST as much as 1851 colts (also 3).

Yall ever wanna swap shoot some time if i get down towards TN? Nothing like a good working ruger SA.


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

I count myself among the revolver guys, they are undoubtedly classy and convey the ideas of reliability, solidity, simplicity and efficiency.

I gotta confess at the beginning of this year, when I started out shooting, I saw revolvers and no more.

Now, other shooters let me try their bottom feeders and I found some surprises there.

One kimber in .45 was accurate and with an excellent response recoil-wise.

Tanfoglio stock II in 9mm was pretty good. Glock 17 in 9 mm didn't like at all.

But the real surprise was teh Desert Eagle in .50AE
Light trigger, controllable recoil, very reasonable accuracy. Big gun not so dofficult to tame though. The .44 mag desert eagle was good too.

One of them boomers, especially teh .50AE, I wouldn't mind to have as my night gun...


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Except for the 1911 as a self defense weapon, I prefer shooting revolvers. The majority of my shooting and handloading in civilian life has been with revolvers of every modern caliber, and some obsolete ones. I love the simplicity and reliability of revolvers. If you want to shoot long range targets, the revolver is the best handgun to do it with; power, accuracy and reliability. It is a shame that so many first time shooters are opting for plastic, semi-auto pistols instead of some real revolver iron. 

I consider the 1911 in 45 ACP to be the premier close-in, personal defense handgun. But if I am out in the fields or mountains, I want a .357 or 44 mag revolver on my belt. Thanks to some sound advice from Bob, I'll have that 44 mag again on Friday in the form of a Ruger Super Blackhawk.


----------

